# Dry July



## rehab (27/6/12)

Hi all,

I hope this is the right place for the topic.

I am drying off for a month and found this also coincides with Dry July. I have registered for the event and as of the first will not put a glass of alcohol to my lips for the whole month.
The best part is there is a bloody good cause to help out at the same time.

Dry July put any money raised towards a Hospitals efforts of fighting the Big C (and we all know someone who has been hit with this in their time). I am putting out a link to my profile and any donations can be put there but also Im sure that there is an Aussie equivalent if others want to sign up and dry off for a good cause for July also.
None of the money comes to me and your Australian dollars are probably worth one million of our NZD by time of reading this!

https://nz.dryjuly.com/profile/chrispritchard

above is my profile and I hope some out there can afford a few bob here and there and we can help out for a good cause.


Cheers to all (even non donators as I know other things also can take priority bills etc come first =) )

Chris


----------



## tricache (27/6/12)

Good luck mate, I did this a couple of years ago...good cause but was good to dry out for a month


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/6/12)

Nice Chris. I'm swearing off in July - as I try to do every July and I had thought there was a charity event for it, so I'll be supporting this as well.

Goomba

PS. If anyone has kegs available for sale - I'd love them. No beer for the month and the QABC coming up - I need the keg space, as I won't be drinking.


----------



## jyo (27/6/12)

I was hoping this thread would not come up. Four weeks is a bloody long time!


----------



## eamonnfoley (27/6/12)

Maybe we need to start promoting dry-half-July, because 4 weeks is a bit much. I reckon I could nail 2 weeks though! Or 2 on, 2 off, 2 on, 2 off


----------



## tricache (27/6/12)

I have no problem doing 4 weeks....just in 5 day stints during the week

The weekend doesn't count right?


----------



## Florian (27/6/12)

If it wasn't for the Qld case swap, Qld beer week, BABBs annual comp, our anniversary and my daughter's birthday I'd be all over this.


----------



## amber_quench (27/6/12)

Florian said:


> If it wasn't for the Qld case swap, Qld beer week, BABBs annual comp, our anniversary and my daughter's birthday I'd be all over this.




Great cause!


----------



## yaks (27/6/12)

I personally hadn't considered entering, but I thought the name 'Dry July' was ironic and the idea was to have as many drinking days as possible, therefore raising money through Golden Tickets. If you're not drinking every day, you may be doing it wrong!


----------



## barls (27/6/12)

was going to do it but its so hard working in a brewery.


----------



## Charst (27/6/12)

barls said:


> was going to do it but its so hard working in a brewery.




Must be. try having a job you hate!


----------



## Gar (27/6/12)

I was thinking about taking a break to help pay for some booze gear I bought today... but I don't think I have the willpower :wub:


----------



## Rob S (27/6/12)

Every home brew I drink in July, I'll put $1 in a jar, which will go towards supporting the Warners Bay Tavern some time in March. Those delicious beers need and deserve a good home.


----------



## Lincoln2 (27/6/12)

I once had an alcohol free day. It was a total fluke and not planned in any way; it just happened. But it was alright. I didn't feel weird or different. I could probably handle another one with no trouble. It was in the winter of 1997.


----------



## barls (27/6/12)

Charst said:


> Must be. try having a job you hate!


its a lot harder than you would think.


----------



## kelbygreen (27/6/12)

loved that thread about AFD's ether heaps are lying, heaps just didnt answer as they dont have one or a **** load of people on the forum have 1 or more AFD a week! 

I was one not to answer as I dunno the last time I had one


----------



## twizt1d (27/6/12)

not the best place to put up an invite for my bday pissup mid july then?


----------



## Cocko (27/6/12)

I am doing it.

Probably will slow the post count a little, hey bribes! h34r:  

Here for all being involved.


Looking forward to it.. you homs!


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/6/12)

I'd give this a try but not in my first season of all grain. Got 4 kegs going without a fridge at the moment. The perks of Victorian winters.


----------



## Smokomark (27/6/12)

Lincoln2 said:


> I once had an alcohol free day. It was a total fluke and not planned in any way; it just happened. But it was alright. I didn't feel weird or different. I could probably handle another one with no trouble. It was in the winter of 1997.




Might be a bit soon. 
I wouldn't risk it just yet.


----------



## nathan_madness (27/6/12)

This is NEVER going to happen!!!! I have been trying for weeks and getting kegs just makes it harder


----------



## kelbygreen (27/6/12)

Cocko said:


> I am doing it.
> 
> Probably will slow the post count a little, hey bribes! h34r:
> 
> ...




I give you till friday!! I will call you to chat and make you drink!!! then **** off and leave you alone again. Bhahaha


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (27/6/12)

I just had my first beer in three weeks tonight. Been running 30kms a week as well. I'm way to unfit so this has been an epic achievement. after no beer a pulled out an 11 k run just for giggles. WTF?
Now enjoying a pint of Monteith's Doppelbock for the troubles.

Good luck in dry July brewers, just makes the beer sweeter and the brew days awesome.


----------



## Cocko (27/6/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I give you till friday!! I will call you to chat and make you drink!!! then **** off and leave you alone again. Bhahaha



BWAHAHA! Probably.. luckily friday is the 29th and my start is sunday... So, yeah, call me in.

Thanks soo much for your support c^nt!


BTW: Look forward to sober chat for a few weeks..... :angry: 

EAD. [Eat A Di..]


----------



## kelbygreen (27/6/12)

I dont mean this friday!! there are 3 fridays after I cant try drive you to drink!!! I almost got you kicked out of your house I am sure I can make you drink haha! 

Good luck!


----------



## Cocko (27/6/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I dont mean this friday!! there are 3 fridays after I cant try drive you to drink!!! I almost got you kicked out of your house I am sure I can make you drink haha!
> 
> Good luck!



Bring it. B) 

EAD.


----------



## rotten (27/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Bring it. B)
> 
> EAD.




I have always dreamt of EAD.


Best of luck to the dry July people, it's a great cause. FTR i did a few weeks a few months back. I lost kgs, exercised every day, then I stopped and found it again.


----------



## homebrewkid (28/6/12)

no drinking during state of origin........................um no i cant do that.


its for a bloody good cause though but there is too much these days DRY JULY, OCTSOBER ect ect the idea is that you can buy drinking days for a donation if yoou go to a party or something 

besides i dont drink every day anymore anyway

cheers: HBK


----------



## rehab (28/6/12)

Great to see others getting into the spirit. I am looking forward to overall health as well as the beaut cause =) 

Definitely see where others are coming from. I am still learning the AG craft so just lucky that the only brew going down over that month is a Choc Oatmeal Stout that could probably do well with some aging. 

Cheers all


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/12)

I'll still (hopefully) be brewing - the comps are on in August and I can backlog a stash, rather than brewing spasmodically when I run low.

Just wish I had a couple more kegs, so I could keg the batches and use the leftover bottles for comp beers.

If I did, I'd have time this perfectly.


----------



## white.grant (28/6/12)

Think I'll give it a go this year. Won't stop brewing though!


----------



## Snowdog (28/6/12)

I usually try for 'Dry February' since it's the shortest month. Will be doing 'Dry September' this year.


----------



## sponge (28/6/12)

But... But.... Grant..??

Lucky there's no RAF's around the corner




Sponge


----------



## mikec (28/6/12)

No idea why I clicked on this thread.


----------



## white.grant (28/6/12)

sponge said:


> But... But.... Grant..??
> 
> Lucky there's no RAF's around the corner
> 
> ...



I can always buy a golden ticket if you're planning one ! The other plus (for me) is that the tour is on throughout most of July so I stand a better chance of actually seeing the races through, unlike in previous years when after a couple of my delicious beers I can't help but drop off around midnight thirty.

The additional plus (not really a plus come to think of it, perhaps a motivator) is that far too many of my friends and colleagues are being treated for various cancers so far this year, a month off the grog seems pretty easy in comparison to chemotherapy and hopefully I'll raise some money to help. 

If you wish you can via http://www.dryjuly.com/profile/grantwhite

cheers

grant


----------



## manticle (28/6/12)

Vic case swap. Need the practice.

Best of luck.


----------



## Cocko (28/6/12)

manticle said:


> Vic case swap. Need the practice.
> 
> Best of luck.



Practice and perfect.... = no texta face.


----------



## manticle (28/6/12)

Look what happened to this lady:


----------



## Cocko (28/6/12)

Pretty sure I heard 4* saying he wanted to be road map...

It was close.



edit: xmas swap - I also wanna be a lady beetle - just to be noted.


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/12)

Check out 4*	texta face in collaboration brew day #1. It's still funny


----------



## amber_quench (29/6/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I give you till friday!! I will call you to chat and make you drink!!! then **** off and leave you alone again. Bhahaha




That beer is heaven.


----------



## Swizzle (29/6/12)

Charst said:


> Must be. try having a job you hate!



I've heard there's a support group for that. It's called everyone and they meet at the pub!


----------



## Cocko (2/7/12)

Christ, this is really getting hard now!!

h34r:


----------



## barls (2/7/12)

hmmm Westvleteren 8 atm bloody tasty


----------



## manticle (2/7/12)

Cocko said:


> Christ, this is really getting hard now!!
> 
> h34r:




Don't worry mate. 1 day down, 30 more to go.


----------



## kelbygreen (2/7/12)

wait till friday cocko you wont bother showing in chat I bet! I will get double pissed just for you haha.


----------



## Helles (2/7/12)

Im going with what someone else said they were doing
$1 in a jar for every home brew they drank 
$20 already 2 days into it, should pay the next brew or two :drinks:


----------



## white.grant (2/7/12)

I am still pure.


----------



## kelbygreen (2/7/12)

I am pure alcohol lol  been thinking hard of cutting back though not so much a dry month or week but for good. But then I have a shit day and that never happens


----------



## vortex (6/7/12)

Decided to do it 3 days in (was on conference and had a few beers, nothing over the top) but got talking about my health with the boss who was there too - I suggested it would be a good idea to try at least.

3 days later i'm still dry (excluding a SMALL sip from the IPA I have on dry hop!) but I have been on holidays since the conference. When I go back to work and have to hack my way through the traffic to and from work again, then that will be the real test 

A good way to get some beer into the kegs and let it condition properly instead of getting to the bottom of the keg just as it's getting good!

Good timing with SABSOSA coming up


----------



## drew9242 (6/7/12)

vortex said:


> Decided to do it 3 days in (was on conference and had a few beers, nothing over the top) but got talking about my health with the boss who was there too - I suggested it would be a good idea to try at least.
> 
> 3 days later i'm still dry (excluding a SMALL sip from the IPA I have on dry hop!) but I have been on holidays since the conference. When I go back to work and have to hack my way through the traffic to and from work again, then that will be the real test
> 
> ...



Sh*t i wouldn't have a hope in doing this in my holidays. That is when i drink the most and start at midday. Great Effort.


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

Grantw said:


> I am still pure.



Debatable


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/7/12)

vortex said:


> <snip>
> A good way to get some beer into the kegs and let it condition properly instead of getting to the bottom of the keg just as it's getting good!


That's what I'm doing, another trip down to craftbrewer on the way to pick up baby stuff.

I wish i had a couple more kegs, as i didn't get around to drinking the half full keg, now i'm going to have to bottle a full batch.

At least wifey says I've alrewdy lost weight.


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I wish i had a couple more kegs, as i didn't get around to drinking the half full keg, now i'm going to have to bottle a full batch.
> 
> At least wifey says I've alrewdy lost weight.



Offset the cost of a couple more kegs against the savings from not drinking for a month. If swmbo is proud of you, you're already half way there.


----------



## white.grant (6/7/12)

I am giving myself a night off (or should that be a night on?) tonight. 

So far though, it's been going pretty well, though the desire to have a beer when I get home from work is surprisingly strong.


----------



## mje1980 (6/7/12)

3 afd's a month equates to more than dry july. Just sayin.....


----------



## mondestrunken (6/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> That's what I'm doing, another trip down to craftbrewer on the way to pick up baby stuff.



That old line, huh.

"I'm just heading off to get some more baby stuff, my dear."


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Like i said 1$ in a jar for every home brew i drink
I've $ 10 credit at the moment or 10 free beers


----------



## Cocko (6/7/12)

helles said:


> Like i said 1$ in a jar for every home brew i drink
> I've $ 10 credit at the moment or 10 free beers



I am confused...

You are discouraging yourself from drinking for the month, to give you body a break or whatever your reason for 'dry july', by paying yourself a dollar every time you have a beer, then you will take that money and spend it on yourself/more beer?? :blink: 

I see how that is awesome.


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Cocko said:


> I am confused...
> 
> You are discouraging yourself from drinking for the month, to give you body a break or whatever your reason for 'dry july', by paying yourself a dollar every time you have a beer, then you will take that money and spend it on yourself/more beer?? :blink:
> 
> I see how that is awesome.



You're right it will pay for the next brew or two 
I wont even notice the money coming out of my account as it will be cash
And wont notice a couple of dollars here or there
FREE BEER IN MY BOOK


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

helles said:


> You're right it will pay for the next brew or two
> I wont even notice the money coming out of my account as it will be cash
> And wont notice a couple of dollars here or there
> FREE BEER IN MY BOOK




I'm even more confused now. Money coming out of your account? Who are you paying? Free beer? wtf is going on?


----------



## kelbygreen (6/7/12)

buy beer with beer. They make beer out of beer so why not pay for beer with beer


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

kelbygreen said:


> buy beer with beer. They make beer out of beer so why not pay for beer with beer



   .


----------



## Cocko (6/7/12)

helles said:


> You're right it will pay for the next brew or two
> I wont even notice the money coming out of my account as it will be cash
> And wont notice a couple of dollars here or there
> FREE BEER IN MY BOOK



I am with ya Glen W..

Seriously helles, wtf dude?!?

Its your f&cking money! So, in essence you are drinking beer.... and saving your change up to pay for you next brew?

And in some weird mind game linking the 2 to call it 'free beer'?

If you can get away with it mate, all the free beer to ya! :icon_cheers: 


I will book mark this and re-read it August 1st, maybe it will make more sense then.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/7/12)

mondestrunken said:


> That old line, huh.
> 
> "I'm just heading off to get some more baby stuff, my dear."


Not quite, more like "baby, won something off eBay for the baby, got to go to Sun-He-Bank to pick it up. Can you message the seller?" (She uses my account).
"Sure, since we're going to the southside, I've an ESB that I've ordered..."

Win win.


----------



## matho (6/7/12)




----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

kelbygreen said:


> buy beer with beer. They make beer out of beer so why not pay for beer with beer



They make beer out of stale urine aswell (aka VB) - doesn't mean its a good idea


edit: And people buy VB... ahhh, now i'm even more confused.


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Cocko said:


> I am with ya Glen W..
> 
> Seriously helles, wtf dude?!?
> 
> ...



No sense being pissed about it mate 
just what i am doing 
Got the idea from another post here
not surposed to make sense to anyone else
But neither does 
DRY JULY ,NO BENDER TILL SPLENDER ,MOVEMBER or any other month other you can take the piss out of


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

helles said:


> other post here
> not surposed to make sense to anyone else



Ok, now i get it. 


Marklar makes marklar and then sells marklar to marklar. Marklar then gives free marklar to marklar during dry marklar. Marklar the doesn't count the cost of marklar because marklar already wrote off the cost of marklar and so the marklar is treated as being free, even though Marklar is actually paying for the marklar.


----------



## Cocko (6/7/12)

helles said:


> No sense being pissed about it mate
> just what i am doing
> Got the idea from another post here
> not surposed to make sense to anyone else
> ...



All good mate, not pissed at all..... Sorry if sounded so.

Each to their own, enjoy!



*shaking in corner mumbling - 25 days, 25 days...


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Ok, now i get it.
> 
> 
> Marklar makes marklar and then sells marklar to marklar. Marklar then gives free marklar to marklar during dry marklar. Marklar the doesn't count the cost of marklar because marklar already wrote off the cost of marklar and so the marklar is treated as being free, even though Marklar is actually paying for the marklar.



Mate if your paying for marklar with marklar your going to need to make some beer to drink with your marklar


----------



## neal32 (6/7/12)

Alot of you seem to be doing this for 'health' reasons. Personally I can't see how this is justifiable logic. Instead of torturing yourself by not enjoying a couple of beers why don't you go for a run or the gym?


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Cocko said:


> All good mate, not pissed at all..... Sorry if sounded so.
> 
> Each to their own, enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## kelbygreen (6/7/12)

*offer's cocko a beer and throws it in his face!* HA 25 days!


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

kelbygreen said:


> *offer's cocko a beer and throws it in his face!* HA 25 days!



Your the funny man hey


----------



## Cocko (6/7/12)

*Porkspins Kelby and throws it in his face*


----------



## kelbygreen (6/7/12)

you even trying to do that and your sober! your a horny fucker!


----------



## fergi (6/7/12)

helles said:


> No sense being pissed about it mate
> just what i am doing
> Got the idea from another post here
> not surposed to make sense to anyone else
> ...





Helles, for what its worth i completely understand what you are getting at.

keep it going mate, good idea.
fergi


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

fergi said:


> Helles, for what its worth i completely understand what you are getting at.
> 
> keep it going mate, good idea.
> fergi




just noticed ( take the piss out of ) :lol: 
Hope everyone gets this bit


----------



## Cocko (1/8/12)

How did every one go?

I did it, didnt register or do it for any charity reason unfortunately..

Just decided, I needed a month off the booze - and did such.

Any other achievers?


----------



## Cocko (1/8/12)

neal32 said:


> Instead of torturing yourself by not enjoying a couple of beers why don't you go for a run or the gym?



I run every night.. pretty sure it doesn't mean the alcohol that runs through me bypasses my organs..


----------



## vortex (1/8/12)

Did the whole thing. Stoked to get back into the homebrew tonight, the main thing that kept me off the drink for the month! Was worth it. Didn't loose any weight to speak of (0.6kg, probably water)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/8/12)

Yup did it well. Some hb cider for a gluten intolerant mate of mine was my first drink. Then some good scotch.

Hb to follow tomorrow.

Peace yall to those with the self control to,do this.

Goomba


----------



## jyo (1/8/12)

Great effort to all you blokes who stuck it out. I was weak. Good to see Cocko waving the flag for the chicks too! Great work, darl!


----------



## Cocko (1/8/12)

jyo said:


> I was weak. Good to see Cocko is way rad for the chicks too!
> 
> What a terrific man... I wish i was more like him...



Cheers bro.


----------



## rehab (2/8/12)

Yeah I did it and raised a modest amount but was also good for the health to have a month. Didnt have any urges to worry about throughout. The only beer I crack last night was to see how my Stout was coming along.


----------



## blotto (2/8/12)

Yep I went the full month as well  wasn't the easiest thing turning down a beer at jyo's when I picked up my rizome either :icon_drool2: 
Good work to the rest of you guys and gals that made it!


----------



## robv (2/8/12)

Yeah did the month, also not registered.


----------



## pmunny (2/8/12)

Congratulations also to everyone, personally I only made it three weeks as was dragged down to see the mother in law.
Thought being back on was better than man/mother in law slaughter charges....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/8/12)

I registered, didn't seem to raise money but stuck out the month. Mainly for health reasons.

I lost a bit of weight in the process, and need some new belts for my work pants.

Great concept - and for sure I'll do it again, though I think I'll make sure Qld Beer Week isn't on the same month.

And didn't crave beer as much as I'd expected. There was 2 nights I'd really have liked a beer, and one that a scotch was on the cards. 

A house full of full kegs of beer and 2 bottles of scotch (which I didn't pay for) and I didn't touch a drop. I don't count the cider - it didn't tempt me in the least.

And I caught up some brewing - especially for QABC coming up.


----------

